# blast from the past --- my son's wooden tricycle



## phinds (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been doing a family project w/ old photographs and here's an almost-tricycle I made for my son about 25 years ago. Not a full tricycle 'cause I didn't put petals on it, but he got a kick out of it. Took me a while to make it. The seat and handles were carved to fit him. It's all red oak w/ a polyurethane finish and as you can see, I didn't plug the screw holes. The seat is adjustable up/down.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool. I bet he got plenty of enjoyment from that. Does he still have it, or do you know its whereabouts? 

Thanks for sharing this. 



.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2011)

That is just to darn cute


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Very cool. I bet he got plenty of enjoyment from that. Does he still have it, or do you know its whereabouts?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah. After all the effort I put in on it, I wasn't about to lot it get lost. I've saved it so he can give it to his son if he ever has one.

I keep thinking I'll get it out one day and change the front wheel mechanism so it has the pedals I should have put on in the first place, but I've never done it.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 29, 2011)

3 words for you Paul



That
Is
Awesome.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool! very nice. Lets see a photo of it (many) years later!


----------



## phinds (Dec 30, 2011)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Cool! very nice. Lets see a photo of it (many) years later!



I've got it packed away in a box in the basement w/ other old toys and don't want to dig it out. Also, he's now 6'3" and wouldn't fit on it.:Friendly Smile:


----------

